# Hit and run at Jensie Fran Fondo - suspect tracked down and arrested



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

https://www.google.com/amp/sanfrancisco.cbslocal.com/2017/10/08/driver-arrested-cyclists-hit/amp/

It really bothers me that aggressive or careless drivers either don't understand lives are at stake, or don't care. 

No fatalities on this one but at least one severe injury and 4 riders hit.


----------



## norton55 (Jan 10, 2006)

He should be tried for a terrorist act. This is why I stopped road riding.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

I was roughly 10 minutes behind them .. It was not fun rolling up on that scene. Those guys passed me on the last hill climb.. glad I was slow and lazy that day. 
Jens was no more then 5 min behind me...


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

We have his name. Time to get his address and pay a visit.

Aaron Paff, 21, of Novato.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

the perp was driving a pickup truck...

seems like almost every one that passes me lately does so with complete disregard for safety...too fast, too close, not yielding ROW at intersections.

frequently get stink-eye looks from the drivers.

as a class of vehicles, they're pretty much at the top of the list of ones to be involved in something sketchy.


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

This is rural north bay .. pickups are dime a dozen. I saw atleast 1000 Harley too.. I think the motorcyclist with the camera was likely one of those guys that provided video to catch the loser.. so thanks to them all


----------



## DBT (Oct 31, 2008)

I can't imagine rolling up to the scene. I was supposed to ride the 70 mile route, but do to an injury, I have been off the bike for about a month and decided to bail down to the 40 mile. 

I haven't heard an update on the injured riders. Hoping the best for them.

It has been reported that the driver received a DUI a few months ago. Combined with the relatively high profile of the event, he will get more than a slap on the wrist.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

CHP honors man whose GoPro helped solve Marin County hit-and-run - SFGate.com


----------



## frankwhite (Nov 30, 2017)

Reckless rider.


----------

